# RCA's



## rodsfromday (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey
I am new to this forum and was hoping i could get some help please. I want to buy a headunit for my car but i am not sure if what they have displayed are RCA's.







Would 5,6,8&9 be regarded as RCA,s? The only thing that the seller keeps telling me is that it cannot support an amplifier......
Thanx


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

It appears they are from this diagram - what brand and model radio is it?


----------

